# tree I.D.?



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Not frog related but I need some help.. Does anyone know what kind of tree this is? In the spring it flowers and right now there's some kind of berries on it. Here's a pic of it in bloom and 2 pics of the leaves n berry thingies lol the edges of the leaves aren't smooth, they are jagged. I was thinking it was a Chinese crabapple tree. My father says its a dogwood tree. If its either of them I can use some cleaned limbs for my cockatiels but until I know exactly what it is, I'm afraid to use it. 





























Thanks in advance


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

I am fairly certain that it is not a dogwood tree.

I think it is more along the lines of a crab apple or flowering pear. probably the apple though. At first glance of the pic in bloom they look like a cherry blossoms, but they don't have the berries and tend to "weep" more.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it has been called Chinese cherry.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree with Charlie. That's definitely not a dogwood. Also, the bottom of the fruit looks more like an apple than a cherry to me.

Here are a couple of photos showing the fruit and leaves of a chinese crab apple tree.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmm if its some kind of crabapple or pear its safe. Cherry on the other hand isn't. I never knew it would be so hard to figure out what kind of tree it is. What's funny is, its in my dads yard and he has no clue lol I told him I might be coming over to hack some limbs off tho.

We have one tree that would work but usually has poison ivy on it and has been sprayed several times so that's a no go. Also have some pear trees but they are small so I can't go cutting limbs off it yet. 

I really am thinking its related to a crabapple tho.. my fiance tried one of the fruits and I was informed they are VERY bitter lmao BUT that was also when they were more green. Hmm wonder if I can get my fiance to do another taste test hehehehe


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

So I just sent my niece and nephew out to raid my dads tree (he and I are neighbours) and I cut 2 open. It had several seeds and smelled like apples. And we all taste tested um lol sure enough.. still very bitter lol so I'm pretty convinced they are crabapples and the limbs are safe to use as natural perches and I'm goin to make them a play gym. 

Thank you all very much for your help and replies!!


----------

